# Newbies: Why Stats Are Required



## K1 (Oct 26, 2011)

By: J-ROD

why we ask you certain stats prior to advice on any cycle.

*AGE*
Age plays a huge role and one of the more predominate reasons we need this info before advising anything. If you are to young (teens to 24) in the eyes of the more seasoned vets, we sincerely care about your health and well being which is why we oppose the use of AAS. Running cycles at early ages has way to many consiquences that are simply not worth the net gains you may receive when on that cycle. Now they may not affect you today or next month, but you could turn 30 (like myself) and be in the predicament i am currently am in, which is what you ask, TRT for life do to early young mistakes.

*WEIGHT / BODY FAT*
I decided to include these together as they can greatly affect one another. Now if you are over weight with a high BF content, chances are your BP could be at a higher rate and when administering AAS, yes it increases your BP and some more than others, but none the less it does. We all know that high blood pressure is not a good thing and we need to get this down for two things in my eyes. (1) If you decrease your BF your chances of high blood pressure are greatly decreased so when running AAS does not pose such a huge concern nor is it as bad for your body. (2) Along with a lower BF when starting AAS, your results will be very much apparent and very satisfying.

*TRAINING EXPERIENCE*
Some people beleive that AAS is a magic pill that will shed fat and net muscle mass.... WRONG. I personally beleive that you should have a very good knowledge base of training and diet (we'll get there in a minute) before you start AAS. Not only do you need to make sure your muscles and tendens are used to the stresses are ready and adapted to intense training, but your overall results will be so much rewarding.

*DIET*
This to me is the most over looked aspect of AAS usage. There are so many people who say, my gear is bunk, etc. 10 out 10 of those who say this, are simply not eating enough to grow new mucsle mass or cut down there Bf in a cuting cycle. I can not stress enough how inportant nutrition is to BB. So when we ask to post your diet we get very vague responses to our questions, and we are here to help you, not judge, so break it down for us please. Also understand that we all dffer from individual to individual. Active people need to consume more than the average person to put on mass simply bacause they are expending more cals than the average person, so this needs to be accounted for. We'll use me for an example. I know that i should consume at my current weight 3800 cals per day. Well guess what, i can't, i need to consume atleast 4200+ cals to add weight and the more weight i put on, the more i need to up that.

*GOALS*
Now this obviously varies from individual to individual. But once again you have to understand that yes certain gear helps acheive your goals better than others, but some do work better than other with your golas. You have to understand that you can cut with Deca, Suspension and Dbol and gain with Winni, TestP, NPP etc, etc. This is just to show you anything is possible, but your DIET is the key to all this. If you can not dial in the diet or have not already, please do so prior to starting.


----------



## norbit09 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good post..


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jan 11, 2013)

wow great post. I learned a whole lot


----------



## Jello (Jan 11, 2013)

Spot on post. Too hard to make legitimate recommendations without it.


----------



## JZFC (Aug 9, 2013)

love the post! sucks about the testerone replacement therapy though sorry to hear that


----------



## massivesam (Dec 7, 2013)

Great post!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 8, 2013)

Right on brother


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 23, 2014)

:sCo_hmmthink::sCo_hmmthink::sCo_hmmthink:That post should be a mandatory read before you can be a member.  101


----------



## robroy (Feb 5, 2014)

This was a great post and taught me plenty.  Hope to really learn more


----------



## mrlol (Feb 28, 2014)

TRT at age 30.. holy smokes....


----------



## Dark Horse (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice, informative post K1, thank you.


----------



## Jjyaya (Dec 24, 2014)

Great post


----------



## Healthlawyer08 (Apr 20, 2015)

great post for which  i am looking..


----------



## cybrsage (May 1, 2015)

Thank you for this.


----------



## djskillz (May 29, 2015)

HEllz yeah diggin this post! good info.
Do Work!


----------



## imuscle (Sep 22, 2015)

nice


----------



## Shawn Kemp (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice post, very informative.
Thank u!


----------



## squatster (Jan 17, 2016)

Great post
Wish new members would put there stats on all questions.
I am afraid to say any thing with out stats


----------



## Amber1994 (Jul 13, 2016)

don't abuse and choose better raws will protect u


----------

